# prepared Statements



## noisebreath (20. Jan 2009)

hi 

bin grad über prepared statements gestolpert. ist ja ne gute sache wies scheint, aber ich hätte da mal ne frage:
wann würde es denn keinen sinn machen prepared statements zu machen und bei einfachen statements zu bleiben?

greez


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 5909 (20. Jan 2009)

ich behaupte mal nie


----------



## Ebenius (20. Jan 2009)

raiL hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich behaupte mal nie


Ich nicht. PreparedStatements sollte man immer dann nutzen, wenn
die gleiche Query häufig benutzt wird. Das spart der Datenbank den Aufwand, die Anfrage zu parsen.
parametrisierte Abfragen gemacht werden sollen. In diesem Fall macht sich der Nutzen von PreparedStatements deutlich bemerkbar.

Ansonsten ist es meist egal. Bei Netzverbindungen mit hohen Latenzen wird eine einmalige Abfrage auf die Datenbank mit PreparedStatements sogar langsamer.

Ebenius


----------



## noisebreath (20. Jan 2009)

k danke


----------



## thE_29 (20. Jan 2009)

Oder wenn du mit Datum arbeiten musst, da fast jede DB das in einem anderen Format haben will!

Leider ist das Loggen nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei, also habe ich hier so ne Art Logger geschrieben!

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=71006
Er merkt sich halt einfach die Werte die du übergibst..


----------



## gladiator09 (27. Jan 2009)

ok danke, hab es jetzt umgeschrieben! das behebt mein unparseable-problem aber leider nicht *gg*

lg,
alex


----------



## Ebenius (27. Jan 2009)

Zurück nach hause, Source-Code posten...


----------

